# Lg c1 tablet laptop

## oc666

I just finished install Gentoo 2007.0 on LG C1 tablet laptop.

I have few questions about configured the hardware:

1. Is ipw3945 driver could work with wpa_supplicant? If not, Could iwconfig can configure wpa wireless?

2. Tablet - how could I configure the tablet? I look here, but it's only support usb tablet.

3. I want to use nokia e61 (with symbian) as modem. How could I do this?

4. IR & Bluetooth - How could I configure it?

EDIT:

5. In kernel I configured 

```
Processor family (Core 2/newer Xeon)

(32) Maximum number of CPUs (2-255)

```

make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRROS="http://mirror.hamakor.org.il/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://mirror.hamakor.org.il/gentoo-portage"

FEATURS="parallel-fetch" # ccache

LINGUAS="he en"

USE="sse sse2 mmx mmxext nls utf8 X qt qt3 qt4 kde hal arts alsa oss acpi apm X xorg pda -gtk -gnome -gtk2 usb symlink dvd xv xvid mp3 mp4 radio win32codecs bluetooth wireless wifi laptop tablet irda png truetype lm_sensors"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse wacom evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i810 i945 v4l vesa vga fbdev"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio"

```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Agere Systems ET-131x PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev 03)

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

06:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

06:00.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

06:00.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

06:00.4 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller
```

cpuinfo:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 14

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           U2500  @ 1.20GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1200.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe constant_tsc pni monitor vmx est tm2 xtpr

bogomips        : 2397.29

clflush size    : 64

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 14

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           U2500  @ 1.20GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1200.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe constant_tsc pni monitor vmx est tm2 xtpr

bogomips        : 2394.10

clflush size    : 64

```

lsusb:

```
lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 09da:0006 A4 Tech Co., Ltd Optical Mouse WOP-35 / Trust 450L Optical Mouse

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

lshw

All of this & other configuration would move to wiki-hardware?

Thanks for the helpers.

----------

## oc666

I can't configure tablet at all. There is no sign in lspci & lshw. How could I identified the tablet???

----------

## oc666

I see this article, but it's pretty old (last update on February 2007).

I saw that in the new kernel (gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r2) there is:

```
 Intel 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/945G support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

How could I use it with xorg-7.2?

Thanks

----------

## oc666

Sorry, If it soon to pop up, please let me know if so.

----------

## oc666

Somebody know when the new version of linuxwacom would get into the portage?

Thanks

----------

## oc666

Is there any chance that I can get the tablet work?

----------

## oc666

I found this on wikipedia. Is the new kernel support hybrid digitizer?

----------

## oc666

I configured my kernel to control the brightness. The config file which control it is: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness.

Now, How could I configure powersave to control this variable?

Thanks

----------

## Schmolch

Not sure if the C1 uses a Wacom Digitizer but if it does the active digitizer will work with linuxwacom, the Touchscreen probably not though.

I have seen first patches for Touchscreen support but dont know if anything works yet.

On my X60T the Wacom is a serial device so it doesn't show up with lspci (dont know lshw), if you need any help setting it up i can recommend the linuxwacom mailinglist which always helped me with my stuff.

If portage's linuxwacom is too old for you you can 1.) unmask whats in ~arch and 2.) copy the ebuild into /usr/local/portage and update the filename to the newest version (this only works if there are no chances to the ebuild neccessary of course but it always worked for me).

The Video is the usual intel chipset that works pretty good including on-the-fly rotation and 3D acceleration.

----------

## oc666

 *Schmolch wrote:*   

> 2.) copy the ebuild into /usr/local/portage and update the filename to the newest version (this only works if there are no chances to the ebuild neccessary of course but it always worked for me).

 

I try this & I got the next error:

```

 * Failed Patch: linuxwacom-xorg71.diff !

 *  ( /usr/portage/x11-drivers/linuxwacom/files/linuxwacom-xorg71.diff )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/linuxwacom-0.7.8.3/temp/linuxwacom-xorg71.diff-16306.out

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/linuxwacom-0.7.8.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 763:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

  linuxwacom-0.7.8.3.ebuild, line 32:   Called epatch '/usr/portage/x11-drivers/linuxwacom/files/linuxwacom-xorg71.diff'

  eutils.eclass, line 304:   Called die

!!! Failed Patch: linuxwacom-xorg71.diff!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/linuxwacom-0.7.8.3/temp/build.log'.

```

I think this ebuild don't fit the new tar.gz file which I download from linuxwacom site.

Thanks

----------

## Schmolch

I dont know what the .diff file is used for but if you remove the "epatch blabla.diff" line from the ebuild and redo the digest it will compile fine.

----------

## oc666

All my experience with this laptop I wrote in the wiki.

----------

